# help with building a frame around drop in tub  **pic added**



## Luke0927 (Jun 17, 2010)

Question for you guys, with a little advice I should be able to do this pretty easy I would think.  I have a drop in corner tub that is stitting on legs I just need to frame up a wall for it.    The front of the tub is a rounded curve (not as even as the picture) so i figured the easiest way would be to frame it in 3 sided have to sides coming out from the wall angled then a flat front.  I want to leave the wall about 3/4"-1" short of the tub so I can stick the tile right under the lip instead of having to make as many cuts.  Do you think this would be the best way to do it and it look good.  How do I figure out what degree's to make my cuts and leave the same amout of lip at the top of the tub (from the tub to the edge of the wall)?

Here is a rough pic the tub acutally sits fully into the corner so the only opening will be the front the white space is not really there.  I'll try and get a picture of the real thing.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 17, 2010)

I wouldn't mind doing the curved wall, I was hoping to tile the sides and top,  I will just have to have an access door on the left side to access the motor, so may just have hte cabinet guy make me pannels for hte sides and tile the top. what would be needed to make it rounded.


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Jun 17, 2010)

I agree that a curved wall would look good.  If you go with the design in your drawing, I believe your angles will be 45 degrees each, which is 1/2 of the 90 degree angle you are dividing in 2.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 17, 2010)

The tub isn't really quite that circular I don't think 45 would hit it right...it almost starts out going straight (from each corner) then rounds out.  The tub i sitting in the corner of the house so really only have the side or front for the access.  I'll snap a picture of it tomorrow.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 18, 2010)

If it is a jacuzzi tub you will need to think skirt/accsess panel.


----------



## BoxerLuvr (Jun 18, 2010)

If you need some ideas for inspiration, here's some.

You should go to this site and look around for help.

http://www.johnbridge.com/vbulletin/index.php


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 24, 2010)

OK here it is let me see what you think would be best way to do it....See it starts off going straight then rounds off on the front.  the side come about about 20" before making the curve.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 24, 2010)

My wife picked this thing out if that tells you anything.....

I'm guessing, you can sit on it and shave your legs, or use it to put candles, or products on, heck I don't know I take a shower!

Its a really cool tub I have an account at city electric/plubming a contractor got it for a customer but ordered the wrong one and it was never installed I basically got it for cost since they couldn't return it. Its a bainultra air jet blah blah....

I would probably put XP board or backer and do a back splash around the back edges but this front has got me stumped?  You probably couldn't do a step in the front in case you need to access the plumbing and then theirs the motor on the left side


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 24, 2010)

The sides are limited because the cabinets will be coming in but the front is open.  I found this on their site they make a skirt for it, might see how much it cost.  I don't think it looks to bad.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 24, 2010)

I have 2" between the cabinet and the tub wall so I could fur the wall out so it would be flush and then come in from the inside of the cabinet. (Thats with the measurements he has now he can remeasure and change it if needed they are not built yet)  I guess I' need to get the depth of the cabinet and see how far out it will come it should still have plenty of room to go in between the valves and cabinet.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 24, 2010)

You will need all the components of the bath , for a proper layout.Dont forget the insulation!


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 25, 2010)

The foam insulation around the tub?  I've heard of something like this


----------



## Killdee (Jun 27, 2010)

You need to frame the tub deck height to allow for the tile and durock to be laid before you set the tub. The tub bottom should set in a mortar bed for support. This is how we do it anyway.


----------

